# LeBron James, Kyrie Irving Exchange Words



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> LeBron James and Kyrie Irving exchanged words in the Cleveland Cavaliers' locker room following the team's 19-point loss to the Portland Trail Blazers on Tuesday night, and it led to Irving leaving quickly without speaking to the media, multiple sources told ESPN.com.
> 
> The discussion was seen as healthy, sources said, with the veteran James voicing concerns about the direction of the Cavs' offense. James scored just 11 points against the Blazers and did not score in the second half, and he was often not a part of the offense. Cleveland is off to a 1-3 start following a last-second loss to the Utah Jazz on Wednesday night.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/11831408/lebron-james-kyrie-irving-reportedly-exchange-words-state-cleveland-cavaliers-offense


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's going to take time for those guys to figure things out....I'd look to trade for a defensive big man if I was them, same as I'd have looked to do instead of the Love trade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It's good to see people aren't hitting the panic button like they did this early at Miami. They'll still get a couple championships.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Much ado about nothing.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Kyrie needs to get his mind right.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The problem here is Dion Waiters. The Cavs need a shooting guard that can play the Mario Chalmers role which is spot up 3s, defense, and move the ball on offense. Someone like Arron Affalo would be a perfect fit in my opinion.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Diable said:


> It's going to take time for those guys to figure things out....I'd look to trade for a defensive big man if I was them, same as I'd have looked to do instead of the Love trade


I agree. Really interesting trade - Tristan Thompson could have done the job as a poor man's Love at PF. They had far more to gain from bringing in a post presence IMO.

Of course another consideration is what is the best post presence they could have got in exchange for Wiggins? This may well have been their intention - but when Love popped up they felt they had to snap him up.

Would Indiana have been willing to part with Hibbert? Would the Cavs have been happy with Hibbert given how he finished last season?


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

It won't get better. Irving is fake good. They should have kept Wiggins and moved him.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I think Irving will adjust well to playing with James, but he can't be dominating the ball and average 3.8 assists. That's acceptable if you're playing more of a spot up role, or being passive in an attempt to accommodate the new pieces...but dominating the ball is the exact opposite of what you want next to James. The threat of his dribble penetration is no longer the focal point, but that doesn't mean he wont have lots of opportunity to use aggressively at times. He will simply have to temper that, and I think he will. If he doesn't they'll have a quality trade piece, at least.

Waiters isn't a good fit though, I do agree with that sentiment.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Gotta love the reporting... isn't another word for "exchange words" ... "speak" or "have conversation"?

Somehow I don't think "Kyrie Irving and Lebron James Speak After Practice" or "Kyrie Irving and Lebron James Have Healthy Conversation After Practice" would have gotten ESPN as many clicks as saying they 'exchanged words'.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

BlakeJesus said:


> Waiters isn't a good fit though, I do agree with that sentiment.


#WaitersHaters


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DENVER -- LeBron James denied an ESPN report that he and Kyrie Irving "exchanged words" following the Cleveland Cavaliers' 19-point loss to the Portland Trail Blazers earlier in the week and said his relationship with the point guard is "coming along well."
> 
> "Those reports are untrue," James said Friday morning following shootaround in advance of the Cavs' game against the Denver Nuggets. "We have not had a verbal exchange. But I understand that negativity sells and no one wants to hear a good story. Those reports are not true. They're very false."
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...rs-denies-report-exchanged-words-kyrie-irving


----------

